
Ask HN: How do I build a dashboard for customer case trends from Microsoft CRM? - watmough
AskHN: How do I build a dashboard for customer case trends from Microsoft CRM?<p>I manage a customer support team for a domain software package (Geology and Geophysics) and we probably don&#x27;t make as full use of information of what&#x27;s breaking, what customers are seeing issues with, and case volume as we might.<p>What path should I follow in order to be able start building dashboards for some of the basic measures?<p>Any pointers on where best to start this process?
======
brudgers
The first step would be paper and pencil. Collecting and sharing the
information manually will validate the utility of doing so...or it won't.
Building a tool might be more fun, but right now there's no actual process to
be automated and the belief that recording high level details is worth
automating is speculative.

Once there a process and there is evidence that the process is worth
automating, then the build/buy decision can be made against business metrics.

Good luck.

